# Our 11 month old golden is out of control!



## Doodle

Two thoughts immediately come to mind:

First, have you taken him to obedience training yet? Goldens can be "the perfect family pet" but only if given firm direction with rules of what behavior is acceptable and what is not. If left to their own will, they will misbehave and be crazy. Sounds like your pup thinks he's the alpha dog in the house...you need to teach him he's not, and training will do that, amongst many other things. 

Second, does he get enough exercise? You said you can't walk him (that's something training will address too), but is there a place where he can run and play safely off leash? There is truth to the old expresion "a tired dog is a good dog." They need an outlet for all their energy.


----------



## Florabora22

fseals said:


> Max will be 1 year old on May 8th and he is out of control: he terrorizes our family... I have a 6 and 4 year old and Max constantly nibbles, barks at us, cannot be walked on a leash: he will jump up and bite the leash and then lay down refusing to walk, he does not come when I call him, when we watch tv in the evenings, he just sit right in my face and barks and the only thing that might calm him down is to pet him but if I stopped, he keeps on with negative behavior; Max was not neutered yet as the vet could not find one of his testes so it will be more expansive and we could not afford it but he always has his thing...out and humps us at times; please help I don't know what to do but I sure did not think that I would have those kind of issues!!! I research dog breeds before getting him as all I wanted was a loving family pet and well, Max can be loving but the other behaviors take those moments away...


I am not an expert, but I agree with the above poster. Have you gotten your dog into any obedience/training classes? I find that when my 5 month old pup is going all zoomy on me at night I'll take her somewhere for a 10 minute training session with basic commands (sit, down, stay, come, etc.), and it really seems to calm her down.

More exercise might be in order too. How many opportunities does he get to run every day?

Good luck with your puppy, and welcome to the forum. It will get better - Goldens are so wonderful family dogs, some of them are just a bit more wild than others.


----------



## SoGolden

Oh My Goodness! Try to take a deep breath. You really have your hands full with two children and Max! 

Just a couple of questions: Do you use a crate? Have you taken Max to any training classes? Have you checked into low-cost neutering programs through your Humane Society? 

There is a wealth of information here on GRF. Just search through the Golden Retriever Puppy Section for dogs up to 1 year of age. If you are not crate training, I highly recommend it. Also, look up NILIF (Nothing in Life is Free). You can Google it. Starting today, you may want to stop petting him to keep him from barking. I'm sorry to say that Max has been training you!

If you are willing to spend the time and effort, you can turn this around and you will have the dog you have dreamed of. If you become proactive in Max's training, you will also prevent other unwanted behaviors that may be just around the corner... Coming to this Forum is a great place to start. 

You should know, that every time someone new posts here, we're all looking for pictures... So, please, post some soon. We can't wait to see Max and get to know him better!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Whoa! He sounds like a goofball but that behavior when you're trying to watch TV is being bratty and you're giving in to him. You all would benefit from a good training class and practicing NILIF (Nothing In Life is Free) would be a good idea for him. 

Is his breeder aware about the undescended testicle? I know Griff's breeder had 1 pup that had that and she paid for half the surgery.

Neutering him is not going to control all the bad behaviors but he will most likely stop humping everything.

I hope you find a training class that fits into your schedule. They are usually around $100.00 and worth every penney so long as you follow through at home.


----------



## kgiff

Sounds like an obedience class or two would benefit him greatly. Goldens are great dogs, but they need to be taught what is expected of them. 

How much exercise is he getting? My guys are not happy unless they're being exercised -- both physically and mentally. They could go on an hour long hike with us, but still will be in our faces. 5-10 minutes of working obedience with them will calm them down. With my older guy I used to tell him every winter I knew why so many goldens ended up in rescue. He became so difficult to live with when we stopped going on long walks and training outside. As soon as I figured out that was the problem and started working with him again, he settled down.

Good luck! I'm sure you can have a well behaved dog with a little bit of work.


----------



## Lucky's mom

This seems to be a dog crying out for boundries. He reminds me of a confused dog...not really knowing the proper way to act. 

Once you have a handle on how to react to his behaviors it will all fall in place.

It might help to know how you deal with the situation after your dog behaves badly. Is he an inside dog?


----------



## Noey

I agree with above. A training class might be good and the routine of it is helpful. Can you try and teach him a "helping" job? or get him a toy that makes him think/work for the reward?

Noah helps (if you can call it that) carrying the wash to the machines. I try and give him something to do/a job when I'm busy so he is occupied as well. Even if it's a chewy with peanut butter. They like to be with you/love to be doing stuff. I find Noah starts zoomies and nipping when he has toooo much energy/bored so I try and focus on him in those moments. When I can't play I give him something to do.

With little people around it's hard to get out, can you get a dog walker a few days a week to help? You'll be amazed how much a 30 minute walk will help.


----------



## BeauShel

Welcome,
I agree with everyone on the obedience classes. It doesnt matter what age they are to go and it helps you and him learn what is acceptable and not. Good luck, it sounds like it has been tough. Also try a harness to help with walking. The trainer will be able to help you. Good luck!!


----------



## RummysMum

In terms of fixing, call around and see if you can find a clinic. He will need to be fixed at some point.

Next, classes would be great, can you afford obedience classes? Have you priced any out? What is your budget in terms of training?


----------



## mullietucksmom

Oooops teenager gone wild. That boy needs to run or swim. Like any breed you have to train to have that dog you see on TV. If ^Spark^ didn't have his blankie he was always infront of me or on my lap.


----------



## fseals

*Out of control Max!*

Thank you so much for all the responses and I am planning to call around for a class for him but I was concerned as I fear he would not behave with the other dogs around and just like you all said: I have no control over him!!! I also want to have him fixed and looked up some numbers to call tomorrow to see if there is a better financial situation than my regular vet!!! I have to be honest, we have 1/4 of an acre fenced in and when the weather permits, I throw Max the football which he enjoys and tires him out, but it is hard for me to walk him with the kids as my husband does not get home from work until 7pm or later and Max is too unruly with my young kids as he needs my undivided attention!!! I have not given up on him, but we need to do something! The only thing that I have been able to do is to have a treat and lure him outside on the deck so that he is stops driving us crazy but I know as an educator all I am teaching him is" just act bad and I will get a treat". The problem is that he refuses to go out and then lays on the ground and I have to drag him outside! Thanks again, I will keep in touch and I have some pictures but I have to figure out how to show them to you all.


----------



## RummysMum

How about walking him in the yard? Then you don't have to watch the kids 

What are you doing for his corrections? How do you handle corrections (verbal and physical)

How do you handle giving a command and following it through?

Do you crate him?

I've also heard of people having success with a gentle lead (head collar) for more difficult stubborn personalities. While I do feel they are a bit of a cheat and I'm not fond of the way they look, if he is so out of control you cannot physically handle him, it may be a good start to learning leash manners.

Clinics vs Regular vets often have very good rates, especially if they are located out in the country. Some animal welfare places also have slider fees for fixing a dog, so that could be an option as well.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Ooh I'm glad you're looking into finding a training place. It will be the best thing and don't forget, even though he's full sized, he really is still a puppy. He just wants to have fun.:--crazy:


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004

I have to agree with everyone's postings on here. Like you, I have a almost 2 year old (2 this month) who with me will not walk on a leash. He wants to pull my arm out of the socket. Well we went ahead and got him the gentle leader and that was the best investment we ever made. I can now walk him with only one finger. Far as the walking goes, I will defiantly suggest getting the gentle leader. I don't like the way it looks, but I do like having control over him. 

Please don't give up on your boy. Get enrolled in some training classes and in time he will be the perfect pet. Even get your kids involved with the training if you can. I promise that with time things do get better. After Neo turned 16 months he seemed to calm down. I promise that you do have the best breed for your family. It will just take your boy getting trained


----------



## Florabora22

fseals said:


> Thank you so much for all the responses and I am planning to call around for a class for him but I was concerned as I fear he would not behave with the other dogs around and just like you all said: I have no control over him!!! I also want to have him fixed and looked up some numbers to call tomorrow to see if there is a better financial situation than my regular vet!!! I have to be honest, we have 1/4 of an acre fenced in and when the weather permits, I throw Max the football which he enjoys and tires him out, but it is hard for me to walk him with the kids as my husband does not get home from work until 7pm or later and Max is too unruly with my young kids as he needs my undivided attention!!! I have not given up on him, but we need to do something! The only thing that I have been able to do is to have a treat and lure him outside on the deck so that he is stops driving us crazy but I know as an educator all I am teaching him is" just act bad and I will get a treat". The problem is that he refuses to go out and then lays on the ground and I have to drag him outside! Thanks again, I will keep in touch and I have some pictures but I have to figure out how to show them to you all.


I haven't read the other posts, but maybe you could enroll Max in a doggy daycare once or twice a week so he could burn off some energy with other dogs and puppies. I hear daycares do good things for dogs with a lot of energy.

And don't worry about your dog being "out of control" in classes. I'm in an obedience class right now with one dog that tries to attack any dog that gets too close to him no: I actually think he might have been kicked out of class last week though after he lunged at Flora when we were walking by.) and one sweet goofy lab who is constantly barking and trying to play with his owner. No one really minds the lab at all. Dogs are dogs.


----------



## fseals

*Update on Max!*

to all of you, I was able to be approved for Care Credit a credit card with no interest for medical care including vet so Max is going to be snipped!!! tomorrow the surgery is scheduled for Wednesday! I will keep you all posted; I also have pictures of the little rascal; check them out! he is an handsome fellow just way too dominant! I also called a trainer who pretty much told me that the most important was to have him neutered and then take him to a class!


----------



## Florabora22

Oh my goodness, Max is a HUGE handsome boy! And I'm assuming those are your children in the pictures - they're gorgeous. You must have a beautiful family, dog included.


----------



## ScoutsMom12

Petsmart has classes for older dogs with no previous class experience


----------



## fseals

thanks, well, hopefully some of his dominant trait of testosterone will disappear when I pick him up after him being neutered on Wednesday; then I will get him into a serious boot camp training; I need to be the alpha dog...


----------



## BeauShel

He is a gorgeous boy. Get one of the chuckits at petsmart or some petstore. It will help to not wear your arm out so much. Good luck with the surgery and hope it helps. And good luck on finding a trainer that uses positive training. Maybe go and watch a couple of classes to see what kind of training they do.


----------



## mygarnetboy

I'm going to parrot everyone who suggested training & exercise, Sherman is also 11 months old and I can't imagine living w/him if he wasn't well trained! Like you, I've got two little ones (7 and 1)--I just bought a jogging stroller so my youngest would be more comfortable on our daily dog walks. And I'm playing fetch w/Shermy while I type now.

I'm a big fan of doggy day care--he goes every so often, esp when the weather sucks and I can't walk him as much as I'd like. We also have puppy playdates w/a neighbor dog almost every day. If I leave him unattended (and bored) in the yard for too long--he's destructive.


----------



## guccigucci

Goldens live my 3 things in their life time (walk/run, food and love), combine all 3 makes a great golden...so walk and run all their energy out so nothing gets destroyed


----------



## Debles

I am so glad he is getting neutered (one of my goldens also had an undescended testicle) and that you will both be starting training!!! YEA!!!!

Ypu will find obedience training will make a world of difference in him as well as you!!!
You will also bong and he will learn socialization with other dogs!! It will be great for him!!!
Good Luck! I am excited to hear how it goes. Max is a gorgeous boy!!! Looks like he loves your kids!


----------



## fseals

Well, Max got fixed!!! but today just the next day after his surgery he is already back to his crazy self and when I told the vet today that he was running around she told me to go to the drugstore to get Benadryl as he needs to rest but that does not seem to do much on him either; will keep you posted on his progress!!!


----------



## Freddy'sMum

It can take several weeks for the operation to have an affect on his behaviour as hormones will remain in his system for some time - don't expect that to be a quick fix. I have a big boy who is 15 months and displays a lot of the behaviours you mention - aside from the humping!!! And all when he is bored, I have to walk him three times a day or he is a nightmare. So any excercise will help. Also can't agree more about the gentle leader - I have a halti and it is a miracle worker - You really should try one as this will hopefully enable you to walk him with the kids. - Good luck xx


----------



## Selli-Belle

Although Max can not get much physical exercise right now, mental exercise is very tiring for dogs, so start the obedience right now. I don't know how much training Max has right now, but you can start clicker training fundamentals. Any clicker training you do now will help when you do start taking classes. There is lots of information on clicker training on the web and on this forum, do a search!


----------



## laprincessa

Even learning tricks will help to tire him out - mental exercise is as important as physical.


----------



## Hudson

Well reading through all the posts you now have some great advise and on the right path... having him desexed will also quieten him ...eventually. Good luck with the training and exercise,... with perserverance and time you will have a wonderful dog and you will reap the rewards of many happy and devoted golden years ahead.Good luck


----------



## slechner

Hi-our Boomer just turned one last Sunday. He has been a t.v. terrorist for some time. Although some, probably many will disagree, we had Boomer neutered at 11 months and no more humping at all. Also I had a behaviourist come a few times and he suggested two things that have really helped. The first was to put a soft mesh muzzle on him when he was nipping and the second was to have a time out crate which we were to put a blanket on if the nipping was happening. The blanket goes over the crate and you completely ignore the dog for 20 minutes. Both of these strategies are meant to mentally move your dog down a rung in the pack order. I have to say they are working very well for us. Hang in there. I was on this site crying not long ago.


----------



## wabmorgan

jennifer_rachel_2004 said:


> I have to agree with everyone's postings on here. Like you, I have a almost 2 year old (2 this month) who with me will not walk on a leash. He wants to pull my arm out of the socket. Well we went ahead and got him the gentle leader and that was the best investment we ever made. I can now walk him with only one finger. Far as the walking goes, I will defiantly suggest getting the gentle leader. I don't like the way it looks, but I do like having control over him.
> 
> Please don't give up on your boy. Get enrolled in some training classes and in time he will be the perfect pet. Even get your kids involved with the training if you can. I promise that with time things do get better. After Neo turned 16 months he seemed to calm down. I promise that you do have the best breed for your family. It will just take your boy getting trained


Another thumbs up for Gentle Leader harness. I think it is an AWESOME product. I didn't have one for a long time because Jr has been through obedience training and walks farily well on a leash. Several months ago.... when I start dealing with my knee issues... my Aunt and I were taking Jr to a doggie salon for a bath... and way.... in the parking lot... Jr pulled backwards and slipped out of his collar.... I just about paniced.... NO WAY could I have ever caught him in my current consideration. Luckily... I grabbed him quickly by the fur at the back of the neck and quickly threw the collar back on. The VERY NEXT DAY.... I bought the Gentle Leader for Jr. BTW... the company that makes them will even replace them IF you dog should chew it up. I know.... Jr did once. :doh: $5.95 plus you mail them the chewed one. 

As for Max's behavior problems. I believe if you get him into training he will be a much better dog... even without neutering. Junior is now 16 months old and he is un-neutered. 

*Last piece of advice is one I got from my vet, "A tired puppy is a good puppy." *

And on that same note.... I've found chew toys(durable ones) are a good calmer and if you can get your Max to play fetch a good game of fetch outside is one way to tire him out without tiring yourself out. (I've got to admit..... I got lucky with Junior.... he started to fetch tennis balls even as a small puppy. ) 

I can tell you... Goldens are WONDERFUL pets once they are trained and/or get past those misbehavior time-frame.... My beloved belated Jean-luc was the sweetest doggie anyone would ever wanted. 

As for Junior.... he's getting there.... he is already WONDERFUL with kids... he LOVES them!!!!!!!!!!!!! In fact... Junior gives me more trouble than anyone else... I think it is becasue I am a guy and he knows he can get by with it.... he also like to wrestle me. LOL!!!!! It's OK though.... he is only having FUN and he's very gentle.... in fact I got hurt more when he had his puppy teeth than I do now. :lol: Now it's just a playful gentle chew... rather than a BITE. 

Best of luck.


----------



## laprincessa

We were just commenting today that Max (great name, isn't it?) has calmed down so much in the last couple weeks - he's really close to 21 months old now. I also have the Gentle Leader harness, and it's like he knows when I put that on him that it's time to be serious, we're not out in the field running around now, we need to pay attention. 

He's still a brat with the grandchildren, but most of that is their fault - they're just really pretty badly behaved on a good day, and we rarely see them on a good day. 

Hang in there, it'll get better with time and training.


----------



## fourJ's

Exercise is key. We found that Obedience school only takes you so far. Our Golden is only 7 months and is also terrorizing the house even if we walk him two miles a day! What seems to work for now?, doggy dare-care. Every other day, our GR goes to dare care for half a day. For $12, he is fully occupied from 1-7pm. It takes him the full next day to recover, that's how tired he is. The place where we goe has webcams so we can look in and see how he is doing.


----------



## Lydia Tomson

Hey. Do you have any advice for what to teach my dog? Or mental exercise? She doesn't find much interest in kongs even when they're full


----------



## momtoMax

fseals said:


> Thank you so much for all the responses and I am planning to call around for a class for him but I was concerned as I fear he would not behave with the other dogs around and just like you all said: I have no control over him!!! I also want to have him fixed and looked up some numbers to call tomorrow to see if there is a better financial situation than my regular vet!!! I have to be honest, we have 1/4 of an acre fenced in and when the weather permits, I throw Max the football which he enjoys and tires him out, but it is hard for me to walk him with the kids as my husband does not get home from work until 7pm or later and Max is too unruly with my young kids as he needs my undivided attention!!! I have not given up on him, but we need to do something! The only thing that I have been able to do is to have a treat and lure him outside on the deck so that he is stops driving us crazy but I know as an educator all I am teaching him is" just act bad and I will get a treat". The problem is that he refuses to go out and then lays on the ground and I have to drag him outside! Thanks again, I will keep in touch and I have some pictures but I have to figure out how to show them to you all.


 
Honestly, it doesn't sound like you've done much with him to this point. All the classes in the world aren't going to help at all if you and your family aren't willing to reinforce and work hard together. Also, you don't have to wait for the classes to start to start working with him on better behavior. These dogs are bright and will catch on quickly. As old habits are hard to break, it's going to take a bit longer to see the results you'd want to. You can start clicker training or training positively right away. Stock up on hot dogs, cut them into itty bitty pieces and give everyone in your family a zipped sandwich bag of them and catch Max being good. When he's being good - give him a small peice and say good "command", good dog. Walking well is going to take a lot of treating over a long time.

Managing your dogs behavior is going to take time, commitment and patience but it is possible. As I found out, although the TV makes them seem like such well mannered perfect dogs - truly it takes a lot of training to get them there. My Max is super impulsive so people at the door and walking are huge issues for us and at a year and a half we are still working on them. He is making improvements though and you will see improvements with your dog as well - just remember, until they are out of their puppy stage - for some goldens, it's always a work in progress.


----------

